# Sex of Frogs?



## player9 (Apr 20, 2009)

Opinion on Sexes

Azureus 1:

















Azureus 2:

















Azureus 3: 

















Azureus 4: 

















Azureus 5:

















I'm thinking Male, Female, Female, Male, Female.
I haven't heard any calling. 3 of them are housed individually. These are my first Azureus. What do you judge the toe pads against?
They are at least 8 months old.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Im thinking male male female male


----------



## player9 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Im thinking male male female male


I'm curious as to why you think that the second one may be a male. The toe pads are smaller than some of the other ones. Size wise it is about the same as most of them.


----------



## player9 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry about the 5th one. 
Here are the pics for it.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im thinking 
Frog 1-Male
Frog 2-Female
Frog 3-Female
Frog 4-Male
Frog 5-Female

-scotty


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Im with Scotty.... Are they from the same clutch?


----------



## player9 (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know. I bought them as tads. 

Does that affect anything?


John1451 said:


> Im with Scotty.... Are they from the same clutch?


----------

